# Need Help With Shark Identification



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

We caught and released this shark on a piece of shad last Friday in 30' of water in Galveston. It sure doesn't look like any of the other sharks we have caught before. I have no idea what kind it was and was hoping someone could figure it out on here. It was about 4' long or so, appeared to be pregnant and I think it was about to start having pups. Any ideas?


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't think it's an altantic sharpnose.
possibly a Lemon shark


----------



## teke (Jun 19, 2006)

That looks like a smooth dogfish.

It migrates south with the cooler water in winter (according to the web..)

Here is a link to more information

http://nautilus.mathstat.dal.ca/shark/english/smoothd.htm


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

if i'm not mistaken, that would be a spinner shark....(by all means, if i'm wrong, let me know)


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

sure looks like a smooth dogfish to me....google it


----------



## teke (Jun 19, 2006)

Also, just fyi.. that fish, as you said "4 feet long" is ver close to the texas state record for smooth dogfish, see below:

Dogfish, Smooth 26.5050.88Mar 2, 1998Gulf of MexicoGeorge Flores

(26.50 lbs, 50.88 inches)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/staterecords.php?env=SW&age_group=all&list=0&browse=Submit


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

you sold me! a dogfish it is!!


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

For sure...They come around to spawn this time of year...a buddy of mine caught one on the dike the other day...



teke said:


> That looks like a smooth dogfish.
> 
> It migrates south with the cooler water in winter (according to the web..)
> 
> ...


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

dog fish...


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the responses.... Now I know what it was! I had never seen one before.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

good call on the release of a pregnant shark!


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice Catch Brian..this Weekend???


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Brian Castille said:


> We caught and released this shark on a piece of shad last Friday in 30' of water in Galveston. It sure doesn't look like any of the other sharks we have caught before. I have no idea what kind it was and was hoping someone could figure it out on here. It was about 4' long or so, appeared to be pregnant and I think it was about to start having pups. Any ideas?


Excellent job on the release!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome catch. Gr8 job on the release.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Even though I read through all the reply's, before the reply's I thought Smooth Dogfish, Looks like a state record too...


----------

